# This is ok right?



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Sure. Just put a sign on there that says "In case of emergency, open valve". Let them guess which one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

How old is that thing. Secondly of course it worlds. Just depends on what you are trying to do


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> View attachment 85210


  SAY WUH


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

... It's not leaking anymore, right?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> ... It's not leaking anymore, right?


 that's how I would fix it, what do I know? I'm just an inspector not an installer.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Frakin time bomb!


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

A plug would have been cheaper. ;-)


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fail


----------



## kwikproplumb01 (Jun 3, 2016)

This is how things get done..LOL


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

kwikproplumb01 said:


> This is how things get done..LOL


How about you doing the right thing here, do your introduction before you get....


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Geez, start beating profusely around their head......................................


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Run!


----------

